# Where to Title in Idaho?



## BroncoK (Jan 4, 2012)

I did not know where to post this thread, so please forgive me if this is in the incorrect spot...

I am wondering, if one were to live in Idaho, where would you send your dog to get titled? Either Sch. or IPO.....


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Talk to your breeder. Or find a club in the state or nearby, visit them and see if they know anyone who would do this. I do know some people that work dogs for a breeder to title them but for the most part, the people I've worked with title their own dogs.


----------



## BroncoK (Jan 4, 2012)

HI Middleofnowhere, thanks for the input  

I have yet to get in contact with breeders in our area....as far as I know, I don't think there is a club in Idaho so I was hoping to here from any locals who have had their dogs titled somewhere else and perhaps the cost involved in that....realistically with my schedule we won't be able to title our own dog if it's in another state, hence wanting recommendations on someone who has had first hand experience with. We are looking to bring home a pup from the East Coast and would like more information before that.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

There has got to be something in Idaho since Heidi Theis is there and trains and titles dogs.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Where in Idaho are you?


----------



## BroncoK (Jan 4, 2012)

In short, we are in the Boise Treasure Valley area.....


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

My understanding is that this is the best club around:

index - Idaho Capital City Kennel Club

I've worked with some of their main trainers and they were very knowledgeable, especially with the GSD breed.


----------



## BroncoK (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you! I will look into this and maybe contact Heide Theis as well?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

BroncoK said:


> Thank you! I will look into this and maybe contact Heide Theis as well?


 Wanted to add that I have met and worked with a trainer down here in Mountain Home. She owns GSDs, and I've honestly never seen a better behaved GSD, or probably dog of any breed, in my life. I'm setting up training sessions with her. I don't care about titles. I just want better behaved dogs. My dogs are behaved enough that they do what I need them to do, but there's always room for improvement. If they could act like her competition dogs (even though I won't be competing in anything), it would be amazing. True ambassadors of the breed! She could probably take them off leash anywhere with any amount or type of distraction, and they wouldn't budge from her side. All positive reinforcement. Again, I've never seen better behaved dogs. Not sure if you'd have to come to her down here. Her sessions are 1 on 1, $15 an hour, once every 2 weeks. Not too bad IMO. I met her through one of the main trainers and educators from that Idaho club I posted about above. She is another former-GSD breeder and owner. Lots of nice GSD people in Idaho; certainly more than just the Land of Potaters!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

According to the USCA site Heidi is the contact for the Treasure Valley working Dog Club (which is for IPO).

www.germanshepherddog.com and go to the Pacific Northwest Region

I have seen but never met her, but have seen a few of her dogs.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

BroncoK said:


> Either Sch. or IPO.....


 Totally missed this part of your original post. I'm at work and must've gotten distracted as I was reading. Sorry. I have zero experience in either, so all of the info I sent you was for show, obedience and agility sport-type dogs. I'm sure some of those people might know of Sch or IPO trainers in Idaho though. I went the K9 Search & Rescue route instead of bite work, as dogs with bite work history were not allowed to be SAR dogs. I will ask around for you too.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd check out Heidi Theis too. She's a really nice lady, knows GSDs, is well respected, and has been titling and breeding her own dogs for years. She uses mainly positive methods. I'd train with her if I lived within driving distance.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

OP, contact Heidi. She is a huge resource and can either give you the information you need herself or she can point you in the right direction. She is in the western end of the Treasure Valley.

It has been a long while since I had any interest in schutzhund training. But, back six or seven years ago, Heidi was the only person even trying to get a training club together. I am not sure if she kept at it, and got something started or if it didn't work out. 

She is the real deal. She knows the breed and trains and titles her own dogs. If I were to ever get another GSD, she would be the breeder I would go to. I really, really enjoyed training with her for the brief period I was able to do so.
Sheilah


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

BroncoK said:


> Thank you! I will look into this and maybe contact Heide Theis as well?


 I'm sending you a PM regarding Heide.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm with the others referring Heidi Theis, she is the real deal and is very down to earth. I wish she'd come up our way more often.


----------

